# Johneffer's Log (18 Y/O American Bodybuilder)



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*Johneffer's Log!*​
*14 Weeks out: *​
​










​
​
*7 Weeks Out (3/12/2016): *​
​
​
​









​
​
​
​
*Gear: 500mg Test E, 500 Tren A*​
*AI: .6mg Pramipexole E.d., 5mg Aromasin E.d.*​
​


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

Can someone please embed properly? wtf


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

See the people clip under the post text box? Click insert other media, then insert image from URL and paste the image URL in there to embed it.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Welcome mate

Are you related to tommybananas??  you look very similar


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

In boyo.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Harry Potter got hench, you nailed hermione yet bud?

in :thumbup1:


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

In.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

Video of my hammies today. nice.









Great workout. Abs, forearms and calves done with my cardio.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Did you just say "nice" about your own hammies? LOl. But ok, go ahead do your thing bro.


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

One has to look at their body like a sculptor would lad xx


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

In mate. Where are u in the states?


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

UK2USA said:


> In mate. Where are u in the states?


 Virginia lad


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Florida here. I will be following your progress. Keep up the good work, you're doing great!


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

UK2USA said:


> Florida here. I will be following your progress. Keep up the good work, you're doing great!


 nice one xx.


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

this morning


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Johneffer said:


> this morning


 Looking great, tren is doing its job that's or sure. Keep it up!


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Johneffer said:


> Virginia lad


 You post like your from Yorkshire or somewhere in Northern England lol. Lad, Nice one, you look fcukin awesome though mate what are you competing in


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Looking good John.


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

@DLTBB Thanks brother.

@anaboliclove thank you, mane. I'm gonna compete in Classic physique... I needed the deadline to help me get motivated to diet! Teen nationals in July is my main goal however.

@Simon 88 Thank you man it sure is... I take more photos than a satellite at the moment lol but changes everyday seriously...


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Johneffer said:


> @DLTBB Thanks brother.
> 
> @anaboliclove thank you, mane. I'm gonna compete in Classic physique... I needed the deadline to help me get motivated to diet! Teen nationals in July is my main goal however.
> 
> @Simon 88 Thank you man it sure is... I take more photos than a satellite at the moment lol but changes everyday seriously...


 Good look brother. And great work


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

anaboliclove said:


> Good look brother. And great work


 I'm Italian Irish and French by the way. Mostly Italian lol


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Johneffer said:


> I'm Italian Irish and French by the way. Mostly Italian lol


 Good European stock!! i have irish blood. Surname LYNCH lol


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

Bicep day = Smashed.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

What's your bicep routine?


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

UK2USA said:


> What's your bicep routine?


 6 Sets of Tricep Push Downs (Trust Me): a moderately heavy weight to failure, 10 seconds of rest, To failure till 6 sets is done. Trust me. 
6 Sets of Seated Prone Bicep Curl Machine: 20 Reps to failure, 5 Seconds of rest for 6 sets. 
6 Sets of Arnold Concentration Curls: 20 Reps to failure, 5 seconds of rest for 6 sets.
6 Sets of Wrist Out Curls: 20 Reps to failure, 5 seconds of rest for 6 sets.
6 Sets of Machine Preacher Curls: 20 Reps to failure, 5 seconds of rest for 6 sets.
6 Sets of Cable Rope Hamstring Curls: 20 Reps to failure, 5 seconds of rest for 6 sets. 
6 Sets of Straight Bar Curls: Any weight...Any Reps... Moderate/Light/Heavy... Burn it up. Any rest.

What I mean by 20 reps to failure is choose a weight you'd fail with 20 reps.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Pretty serious workout, obviously working.


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

UK2USA said:


> Pretty serious workout, obviously working.


 Appreciate that. anyone can argue a workout being better but low rest time and high intensity will always be useful


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Johneffer said:


> Appreciate that. anyone can argue a workout being better but low rest time and high intensity will always be useful


 I'll be following your progress.


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

239 today


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

18 year old.

looking good man


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Such....high...volume...

looking good pal


----------



## SwollNP (Oct 8, 2014)

Whats your diet like? calories/macros? Youre still looking very full for losing so much weight.

Do you plan to add mast in soon?

Will you be running orals before your comp?

Will you be droping the long esters soon?

@Johneffer


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Johneffer said:


> 6 Sets of Tricep Push Downs (Trust Me): a moderately heavy weight to failure, 10 seconds of rest, To failure till 6 sets is done. Trust me.
> 6 Sets of Seated Prone Bicep Curl Machine: 20 Reps to failure, 5 Seconds of rest for 6 sets.
> 6 Sets of Arnold Concentration Curls: 20 Reps to failure, 5 seconds of rest for 6 sets.
> 6 Sets of Wrist Out Curls: 20 Reps to failure, 5 seconds of rest for 6 sets.
> ...


 Where have you adopted this high volume training from?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

@Johneffer

so do you do 6 sets of 20 and fail at the last rep or earlier each set and do six sets failing earlier each set? I get the twenty rep failure weight, but not quite how you would structure the sets and reps, do you just do as many and go to failure each set?? So for example 20, 19, 16, 13, 12, 8 with the minimal rest?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dark sim said:


> Where have you adopted this high volume training from?


 IIRC his dad was a body builder back in the day and has trained him.

I don't know if he got the workout from him but it explains the crazy genetics at 18!

Looking great!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> IIRC his dad was a body builder back in the day and has trained him.
> 
> I don't know if he got the workout from him but it explains the crazy genetics at 18!
> 
> Looking great!


 You like a 'bit' of volume work. I'll let you try this lol.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dark sim said:


> You like a 'bit' of volume work. I'll let you try this lol.


 I have since scaled it back a bit now during my bulk. Will keep it the same through my prep also. Needed this amount of weight to gain the muscle, makes sense that I need to lift it to keep it


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

SwollNP said:


> Whats your diet like? calories/macros? Youre still looking very full for losing so much weight.
> 
> Do you plan to add mast in soon?
> 
> ...


 250 carb high days, (500 protein, 40 fat...)

150 carb moderate days,

80 carb low days.

I will be running test tren winny var ill add winny and var 3 weeks out

No


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

Dark sim said:


> Where have you adopted this high volume training from?


 Dad was trained by a mr universe in New York thats where he learned it... he always says: "Engorge the muscle and it will expand the capillaries for it to grow like crazy.."


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

smashed legs today.


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

@Johneffer What does a leg day look like for you? Similar to your biceps or is there a different method for legs? You sure your 18 bud? What did u get fed as a baby? Steak???


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

Nu-Labz said:


> @Johneffer What does a leg day look like for you? Similar to your biceps or is there a different method for legs? You sure your 18 bud? What did u get fed as a baby? Steak???


 8 sets of 12 to 15 reps with 315 to 405 pounds on the squats.

10 sets of leg extension forced negatives to failure superset with Laying hamstring curls to failure

3 sets of hack squats to failure

calves

12/15/1997

yeah


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Dat transformation since the first pic. Looking great!


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Johneffer said:


> 250 carb high days, (500 protein, 40 fat...)
> 
> 150 carb moderate days,
> 
> ...


 Christ. That's a diet. Why so much protein? And what's the theory behind the low carb days?


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

Dark Prowler said:


> Christ. That's a diet. Why so much protein? And what's the theory behind the low carb days?


 its 2 g of protein for my body weight thats not extremely crazy but it definitely is high

Helps burn fat... Not gonna spout bro science but works very well for me.


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Johneffer said:


> its 2 g of protein for my body weight thats not extremely crazy but it definitely is high
> 
> Helps burn fat... Not gonna spout bro science but works very well for me.


 Interesting. Nutrition fascinates me. Almost everyone's take on it is completely different, yet the guys who believe in low carbs, and claim to consume more than the usual "1g of protein per lb of body weight" are usually massive, as well as ripped...


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Johneffer said:


> smashed legs today.


 Arms, Shoulders and chest look huge in this pic Bro!


----------



## SwollNP (Oct 8, 2014)

Johneffer said:


> 250 carb high days, (500 protein, 40 fat...)
> 
> 150 carb moderate days,
> 
> ...


 500 protein is a lot but if it works for you then keep at it!

what do you use as your sources of protein? you'd need about 2kg chicken breast a day to make 500g protein haha that's a lot.


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

SwollNP said:


> 500 protein is a lot but if it works for you then keep at it!
> 
> what do you use as your sources of protein? you'd need about 2kg chicken breast a day to make 500g protein haha that's a lot.


 tuna, eggs, chicken, steak, boiled turkey, shake


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

Smashed arm day.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Johneffer said:


> Smashed arm day.


 At this time of night, and the time difference with the UK, I think k it's only you and me on here 

Looking solid buddy. Bi's and Tri's together? Separate day just for arms?


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

UK2USA said:


> At this time of night, and the time difference with the UK, I think k it's only you and me on here
> 
> Looking solid buddy. Bi's and Tri's together? Separate day just for arms?


 Yes sir. I do biceps on sundays and arm day on Wednesdays. Bis being a weak point of mine I find it necessary to hit them twice a week hard. This day is more rest time no where close to the crazy sunday workout. Thank you by the way brotha.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Johneffer said:


> Yes sir. I do biceps on sundays and arm day on Wednesdays. Bis being a weak point of mine I find it necessary to hit them twice a week hard. This day is more rest time no where close to the crazy sunday workout. Thank you by the way brotha.


 What's the triceps part of your workout?


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

UK2USA said:


> What's the triceps part of your workout?


 Close grip bench, Overhead dumbbells, dips, cable variations etc.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

@Johneffer

so do you do 6 sets of 20 and fail at the last rep or earlier each set and do six sets failing earlier each set? I get the twenty rep failure weight, but not quite how you would structure the sets and reps, do you just do as many and go to failure each set?? So for example 20, 19, 16, 13, 12, 8 with the minimal rest? Or do you drop the weight so you fail at 19-20 each time, like 6 drop sets??


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

superdrol said:


> @Johneffer
> 
> so do you do 6 sets of 20 and fail at the last rep or earlier each set and do six sets failing earlier each set? I get the twenty rep failure weight, but not quite how you would structure the sets and reps, do you just do as many and go to failure each set?? So for example 20, 19, 16, 13, 12, 8 with the minimal rest? Or do you drop the weight so you fail at 19-20 each time, like 6 drop sets??


 I try to fail every set at 20 reps. No structure, just around 20 reps... balls to the wall every rep set


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

Arm n hammer


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

Back Day:​
5 sets of pull ups to failure​
5 sets of 315 deadlifts 25 reps​
5 sets close grip pull downs 16 reps​
5 sets underhand pull downs 12 reps​
5 sets yates pull over machine​
5 sets Cable Row Variation​







​
​
​
​
​


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Gettin shredded brah


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

Posing in the gym the other day.


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

Gonna get a cheat meal in today. Probably a medium sized pizza... Feel flat and tiny/ stringy cheers


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

had a good bicep day.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Looking great mate. Loving the high volume approach


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*3/21/2016 *​
​
*Delts and tris smashed.*​
​
​
​
*







*​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​
*







*​


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

A video of me posing for the lads. Sorry I've been superr busy


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Johneffer said:


> A video of me posing for the lads. Sorry I've been superr busy


 I felt a bit gay watching that man.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sphinkter said:


> I felt a bit gay watching that man.


 Me too.....loved it


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

Sphinkter said:


> I felt a bit gay watching that man.


 oh well


----------



## Titch1983 (Mar 22, 2016)

Great progress bud, definitely going in the right direction !

What do you think of the Pramipexole, been thinking about trying em


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

How often are you doing cardio and for how long?


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

Nara said:


> How often are you doing cardio and for how long?


 everyday, 20 mins incline walking 25 mins stairmaster... low intensity flexing ass and hammies


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Johneffer said:


> everyday, 20 mins incline walking 25 mins stairmaster... low intensity flexing ass and hammies


 Vid of ass flexing please


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Me too.....loved it


 It felt so wrong, yet so right..


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

example of a set of my squats.


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

Titch1983 said:


> Great progress bud, definitely going in the right direction !
> 
> What do you think of the Pramipexole, been thinking about trying em


 I absolutely love Pramipexole. Very fu**ing awesome


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

I apologize for not posting much here. I will be making much more of an effort to as I am 35 days out now and its getting nitty gritty friends.

I am on 75 winny/ 75 anavar E.D. now thanks to the advice of my good friend @DLTBB . My body is looking better than it has ever and I feel like I'm dreaming... absolutely love my life at the moment.

Current physique:


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Johneffer said:


> I apologize for not posting much here. I will be making much more of an effort to as I am 35 days out now and its getting nitty gritty friends.
> 
> I am on 75 winny/ 75 anavar E.D. now thanks to the advice of my good friend @DLTBB . My body is looking better than it has ever and I feel like I'm dreaming... absolutely love my life at the moment.
> 
> Current physique:


 Looking good fella.

What labs you using?


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

Drogon said:


> Looking good fella.
> 
> What labs you using?


 Random american UGL


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

Gym is closed today so gonna hit the park with my brother and do some pull ups and s**t.

cheers happy easter.


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

Also, this morning.


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Johneffer said:


> Also, this morning.


 What u weighing at the moment. Your flying. Big transformation. Look the dogs bollox mate (which is good in cockney)


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

Nu-Labz said:


> What u weighing at the moment. Your flying. Big transformation. Look the dogs bollox mate (which is good in cockney)


 dogs bollox mate? Im too american for that. Thank you man, I weigh 232-236 lbs... 108 kg


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Johneffer said:


> dogs bollox mate? Im too american for that. Thank you man, I weigh 232-236 lbs... 108 kg


 Haha dogs bollox is a good thing. Haha. Good size. What's your diet been like on the cut. I'm doing my first ever cut at the moment 4 weeks in


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

Nu-Labz said:


> Haha dogs bollox is a good thing. Haha. Good size. What's your diet been like on the cut. I'm doing my first ever cut at the moment 4 weeks in


 I eat 8 times a day, most of my fats are in the morning... 0 Sugar, fiberous carbs, 500 g of protein a day.

It's sweet bro


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

Great progress , well done mate :thumb


----------



## AlphaIg (Mar 9, 2016)

Johneffer said:


> Also, this morning.


 deammmm  that chest .. :thumbup1:

great progress!


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Johneffer said:


> I eat 8 times a day, most of my fats are in the morning... 0 Sugar, fiberous carbs, 500 g of protein a day.
> 
> It's sweet bro


 It's defiantly working very well for ya. Gunna keep at check on this log. Well done and good luck for the comp


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Awesome mate!!! Really!!! You're progressing crazy fast


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

500g protein a day is a lot

How many shakes do you take to help hit 500g?

Could you post a typical diet? Do struggle any with energy levels


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

UlsterRugby said:


> 500g protein a day is a lot
> 
> How many shakes do you take to help hit 500g?
> 
> Could you post a typical diet? Do struggle any with energy levels


 I drink 1 scoop of protein a day. and no I feel very amazing and healthy.. only feel lethargic on orals. Yes I will, it's easter dinner here now will tomorrow if youd remind me!


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Johneffer said:


> I drink 1 scoop of protein a day. and no I feel very amazing and healthy.. only feel lethargic on orals. Yes I will, it's easter dinner here now will tomorrow if youd remind me!


 What about liver and kidneys mate? Are they OK? Serious question. Not trying to be a smartass at all. I know high protein diet doesn't have any particular effect on those organs (provided one is healthy), but here we're beyond high protein lol


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

Tren's physique said:


> What about liver and kidneys mate? Are they OK? Serious question. Not trying to be a smartass at all. I know high protein diet doesn't have any particular effect on those organs (provided one is healthy), but here we're beyond high protein lol


 I don't know I feel healthier than ever before honestly... and ive been shredded as f**k natty many times before


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Do u follow the 20 rep to failure routine on all body parts with the low rest high intensity?


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

Nu-Labz said:


> Do u follow the 20 rep to failure routine on all body parts with the low rest high intensity?


 every workout is different from the next!


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi lads I had a great delts tris and 65 minutes of cardio today.


----------



## vidorando (Oct 18, 2014)

How is the progress going man?


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

@Johneffer have you always followed the same training routine and diet? Did you keep any logs on any forums prior to jumping on gear?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

vidorando said:


> How is the progress going man?


 I think he's forgot about posting here, he mainly logs on FitMisc and posts more pics on there.

http://www.fitmisc.net/forum/showthread.php?88608-Johneffer-s-Contest-Prep-(Show-date-April-30th)


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

RexEverthing said:


> @Johneffer have you always followed the same training routine and diet? Did you keep any logs on any forums prior to jumping on gear?


 yes mostly the same routine since I began training. I used to diet very very low carbs pre contest but not now.


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*CHEST DAY*​
​
​
*225 for 5 sets of 20, 315 for 3 sets of 6, 225 for 2 sets of 10 slow as f**k, 135 for a set of 30 (all flat bench)... 5 sets of hammer strength decline press, 5 sets dumbbell flies, 3 sets incline dumbbell press, 3 sets cable flies over hand, 3 sets underhand ( i dont like them)*​
​







​
​
​







​
​
​


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

I've been following this log - not commenting as of yet. Keep up the solid work mate you look great.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Things are coming together nicely fella, the next 4 weeks should be epic. @Johneffer


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

4 weeks out very very flat posing! Feels good! Im on 50 carbs for the next 2 weeks bringing this s**t together


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

no ****

about to go train abs forearms calves and cardio after I eat my preworkout meal of egg whites, tuna, sweet potato, black coffee, anavar and winny


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

Tonight after legs. Getting ready for the big dance


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Johneffer said:


> no ****
> 
> about to go train abs forearms calves and cardio after I eat my preworkout meal of egg whites, tuna, sweet potato, black coffee, anavar and winny


 Looking huge in that upper body pic bro. Doing great.


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

thanks guys ^







current calories are around 2.6k!


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

*12/29/2015, 2/26/2016, 4/5/2016*​
​
*







*​
*







*​
*







*​


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

​
Back day!...
​


*12 sets of pull ups to failure*


*5 sets of Deadlifts 20 rep range*


*8 sets of T Bar rows 3 plates for 20-30 rep range.*


*5 sets close grip lat pull downs 16 rep range*


*3 sets lat pull downs underhand 16 rep range.*


*3 Sets of Standing Cable Rows*


*3 Sets of Laying Rows*


*3 sets of Lat Pull Down Handles*


*5 sets of Rear Delt Pec Decks 30 rep range*


*3 sets of 20 Rep Range Rear Delt Dumbbells*


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

13 days out


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Good Squatting!!

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fsimplyshreddedcom%2Fvideos%2Fvb.335384166761%2F10153567237871762%2F%3Ftype%3D2%26theater


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

thank u all


----------



## vidorando (Oct 18, 2014)

good job!!! You really deserved the salute from Luimarco on the daiiiiily  Keep it up


----------

